

Artificial Intelligence: Machine vs. Man - zvanness
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/2/abc942cc-5fb3-11e4-8c27-00144feabdc0.html

======
iandanforth
The only thing of value to come out of MIRI so far is some Harry Potter fan
fiction.

